# Exciting new 'market' for vintage bike parts



## bobcycles (Feb 17, 2017)

Better start saving .....

so you can afford..............

http://www.ebay.com/sch/kruizn43_9/m.html?item=182455533423&hash=item2a7b327f6f:g:LwMAAOSwnHZYmk6y&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

seller ID

*kruizn43_9 *
kruizn43_9

oh and don't flip out on the Delta Light Bar display price......
the lights are all there.....   Just the rare 'invisible" versions!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Well at least we know Lake Ariel, PA has a village idiot!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 18, 2017)

Good Grief


----------



## stoney (Feb 18, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Better start saving .....
> 
> so you can afford..............
> 
> ...




As you said Bob, trying to set the "market" like the pickers did. Screwed up everything loved by anyone.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 20, 2017)

Let's have congress investigate for price gouging.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 20, 2017)

What you mean? The siren's only 500$


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 20, 2017)

He obviously needs the money to support his drug habit.


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 20, 2017)

It's what I like to call lazy, because we know there wasn't much research done.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 20, 2017)

LMAO


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Well at least we know Lake Ariel, PA has a village idiot!



village idiot more like a D A


----------

